# Hello Everyone!



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone, my name is Helmut(male) & Helga(female) I'll be arriving in Houston,Texas this week all the way from Russia/Ukraine. I can't wait to see my new family. :grin2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow! Thats way cool. How old? I know you are excited.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Shooter said:


> Wow! Thats way cool. How old? I know you are excited.


Howdy Shooter! they both just turned 8 weeks 6 days ago! I can't wait !! :grin2:


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Omgosh look at those precious pups! Congrats!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow! Outstanding!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> Wow! Outstanding!


Thank you,Sir!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

zetti said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you, Very much!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

lalabug said:


> Omgosh look at those precious pups! Congrats!


Thank you, Ma'am.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking pups. Looks like they're gonna be big.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice looking pups! Glad you were able to get the paperwork straightened out.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Deb said:


> Very nice looking pups! Glad you were able to get the paperwork straightened out.


Thank you,Deb!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nice looking pups. Looks like they're gonna be big.


Thank you ! Yes, They will be big. Their sire is right at 13-132 lbs. Dam is right 95 lbs. Hard working lines. 

I'am extremely excited to " Test" and observed what this breed holds.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good looking pups! You are going to have fun!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Good looking pups! You are going to have fun!


Thank you! You have a nice group there on your Avatar! 

I also like those two quote's . TJ is one cool dude... :grin2:


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, it's been a little over two weeks breathing Texas air. Strong nerves the very second they walked in our home. Very strong nerves. Didn't even blink when our big male made a few intro. Healthy appetite. Smart and loving like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ewo puppies at once and a third dog??? I certainly hope you have your together as it were??


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Are they East European Shepherds or German Shepherds?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Ewo puppies at once and a third dog??? I certainly hope you have your together as it were??


looking at those faces there is going to be a lot of energy into managing this pack. It looks like they have the intelligence to get into all kinds of mischief.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Are they East European Shepherds or German Shepherds?


Good call! Eastern European Shepherds.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello to fellow EES. I have a EES - Mila (Ugra Milana Ada), 7 months old. She is from Belgorad (almost Ukraine). Who was your breeder or your club manager? Your pups look younger than 4 months. We should share our experiences importing dogs from Russia. I think it will be entertaining for the rest of the forum.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you getting two littermates to raise together? If so, I'd advise against it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

​


Chip18 said:


> Ewo puppies at once and a third dog??? I certainly hope you have your together as it were??


Actually...It's a pack of 4. All is well. Plenty of help.Thanks!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

car2ner said:


> looking at those faces there is going to be a lot of energy into managing this pack. It looks like they have the intelligence to get into all kinds of mischief.


I thought the same...(lot's of mischief) but, WAAyyy....better than my Zchech.These EES's are calm.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Julian G said:


> Are you getting two littermates to raise together? If so, I'd advise against it.


Hi there Julian G! Please, I would love to hear your input/advise in not raising these two littermates together.Looking forward to hearing back from ya!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful pups I heard of Eastern Europe shepherds but what is the difference between them and German shepherds.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Helga and Helmut are beautiful pups. :wub: Congrats on adding them to your family! Sounds like they have settled in nicely. Enjoy!! :smile2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The size of the parents kind of gave it away. 

I wouldn't worry about raising two opposite sex same age pups. I have done it several times and never had any problems. I actually find it easier than raising one pup.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

hunter1911 said:


> Hello to fellow EES. I have a EES - Mila (Ugra Milana Ada), 7 months old. She is from Belgorad (almost Ukraine). Who was your breeder or your club manager? Your pups look younger than 4 months. We should share our experiences importing dogs from Russia. I think it will be entertaining for the rest of the forum.


Well hello there Hunter1911 ! Mila looks beautiful! My pups are 2 months and 27 days. NOT 4 months. Yes, Let's stay in touch and share our experience with this breed?


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The size of the parents kind of gave it away.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about raising two opposite sex same age pups. I have done it several times and never had any problems. I actually find it easier than raising one pup.


" I actually find it easier than raising one pup.[/QUOTE]" I'm having the very same experience at the moment.Double ****ter,double feeding, double up on everything...Most enjoying part is double snuggling! :grin2:


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Not my thread but I'll chime in. First of all, EES are German Shepherds. EES lines we bred in USSR. The development of EES started in 1930s for service in the Red Army. A lot of dogs were lost in WWII so the process started almost from scratch after the war. The first standard for EES in USSR was finalized in the 60s. EES tend to be a little bit larger that West German or Czech line. There are few other minor differences.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

hunter1911 said:


> Not my thread but I'll chime in. First of all, EES are German Shepherds. EES lines we bred in USSR. The development of EES started in 1930s for service in the Red Army. A lot of dogs were lost in WWII so the process started almost from scratch after the war. The first standard for EES in USSR was finalized in the 60s. EES tend to be a little bit larger that West German or Czech line. There are few other minor differences.


YOUR insight is definitely welcome! Please chime in.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The size of the parents kind of gave it away.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about raising two opposite sex same age pups. I have done it several times and never had any problems. I actually find it easier than raising one pup.


(Sigh).....I completely disagree. They become inseparable, attached to each other and not the owner. No, I have never done it only because tons of people and trainers adamantly advised against it. But maybe you have a great way to manage it that I would love to hear. After all, we are here to learn from one another.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

hunter1911 said:


> Not my thread but I'll chime in. First of all, EES are German Shepherds. EES lines we bred in USSR. The development of EES started in 1930s for service in the Red Army. A lot of dogs were lost in WWII so the process started almost from scratch after the war. The first standard for EES in USSR was finalized in the 60s. EES tend to be a little bit larger that West German or Czech line. There are few other minor differences.


They also tend to have a thicker coat to survive the brutal Russian winters.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

No, they don't become inseparable or too attached to each other. They only care about who has the car keys and are they going. Don't ever think they even noticed Fifi didn't come when they are sitting in the backseat of the car or out about running in the woods or picking treats at Petco. There is no magic involved, just common sense.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> No, they don't become inseparable or too attached to each other. They only care about who has the car keys and are they going. Don't ever think they even noticed Fifi didn't come when they are sitting in the backseat of the car or out about running in the woods or picking treats at Petco. There is no magic involved, just common sense.


So far..From what I'm seeing/experiencing , They're NOT attach to each other at all. Helga( Female) is totally independent! Bold..walk around likes she owns the place. I'm taking notes carefully as this IS what I really enjoy most( Studying each dogs characteristics/behavior) Especially this breed.(EES) She will fight off her brother to my/our attention. She's fully attach to her pet Kong monkey more than anything else. Always have it in her mouth or sleeping with as a pillow. Use that Kong monkey as offering to us for Attention. Cutest thing you saw.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Julian G said:


> They also tend to have a thicker coat to survive the brutal Russian winters.


They'll be heading to my place in Estes Park, Colorado in a few years... They will fit right in with all the snow and all. :grin2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

RLwhaler said:


> So far..From what I'm seeing/experiencing , They're NOT attach to each other at all. Helga( Female) is totally independent! Bold..walk around likes she owns the place. I'm taking notes carefully as this IS what I really enjoy most( Studying each dogs characteristics/behavior) Especially this breed.(EES) She will fight off her brother to my/our attention. She's fully attach to her pet Kong monkey more than anything else. Always have it in her mouth or sleeping with as a pillow. Use that Kong monkey as offering to us for Attention. Cutest thing you saw.


I don't suspect you will. All of my dogs are very much bonded to me. I currently have six dogs including two sets of same age dogs. I don't even see any favoritism between the dogs except for the girls having a crush on the dominant male.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

RLwhaler, 
I found your breeder. Which dogs are the parents? They all look gorgeous. 
So, I had to fly Mila out of Moscow. The Russian customs were not a problem at all. They singed on off on everything in less than five minutes. Lufhansa employees, on the other hand, were less than pleasant. We purchased a huge crate for Mila but they said it was not big enough and took my relative who was escorting the dog and Mila off the flight. Luckily we were able to reschedule the flight for the following day but they had to spend an entire day in Moscow traffic driving around looking for even a bigger crate. By the way, if you have never experienced Moscow's traffic, I highly recommend you add that to your bucket list. It is much more exhilarating than skydiving. Anyway, we found even a bigger crate for Mila, which still looks huge for her even though she is now at least three times the size. 
I was curious if they were 4 months old because we were told that it was a US custom's requirement. However, when we landed in Denver they did not look at the puppy, they did not ask for any paperwork, but they were nice enough to deliver the crate with the dog inside to where I was parked. 
Love the ears, but the way, ours were floppy till about 5 months or so.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

hunter1911 said:


> Not my thread but I'll chime in. First of all, EES are German Shepherds. EES lines we bred in USSR. The development of EES started in 1930s for service in the Red Army. A lot of dogs were lost in WWII so the process started almost from scratch after the war. The first standard for EES in USSR was finalized in the 60s. EES tend to be a little bit larger that West German or Czech line. There are few other minor differences.


Thanks very insightful!!!!So east european shepherd is a different line of German shepherd. I suppose the world is big so there must be more lines then I originally thought there to be.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Thanks very insightful!!!!So east european shepherd is a different line of German shepherd. I suppose the world is big so there must be more lines then I originally thought there to be.


Jenny720, I've always been interested in history, specifically WWII. I would love for someone to write a history book from the perspective of the GSD breed evolution and creation of various lines. I would buy that book in a heart beat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

hunter1911 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very insightful!!!!So east european shepherd is a different line of German shepherd. I suppose the world is big so there must be more lines then I originally thought there to be.
> ...


I agree. It would be quite a treasured book. So much to learn!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

RLwhaler said:


> So far..From what I'm seeing/experiencing , They're NOT attach to each other at all. Helga( Female) is totally independent! Bold..walk around likes she owns the place. I'm taking notes carefully as this IS what I really enjoy most( Studying each dogs characteristics/behavior) Especially this breed.(EES) She will fight off her brother to my/our attention. She's fully attach to her pet Kong monkey more than anything else. Always have it in her mouth or sleeping with as a pillow. Use that Kong monkey as offering to us for Attention. Cutest thing you saw.


Maybe I missed it, but what drew you to getting this type of shepherd over the other kinds?



MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't suspect you will. All of my dogs are very much bonded to me. I currently have six dogs including two sets of same age dogs. I don't even see any favoritism between the dogs except for the girls having a crush on the dominant male.


Well maybe you have a perfect setup to do this kind of thing, I assume you have plenty of land to house 6 dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Julian G said:


> Well maybe you have a perfect setup to do this kind of thing, I assume you have plenty of land to house 6 dogs.


No, I do not have a perfect set up and I live in the city with my six house dogs.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

hunter1911 said:


> RLwhaler,
> I found your breeder. Which dogs are the parents? They all look gorgeous.
> So, I had to fly Mila out of Moscow. The Russian customs were not a problem at all. They singed on off on everything in less than five minutes. Lufhansa employees, on the other hand, were less than pleasant. We purchased a huge crate for Mila but they said it was not big enough and took my relative who was escorting the dog and Mila off the flight. Luckily we were able to reschedule the flight for the following day but they had to spend an entire day in Moscow traffic driving around looking for even a bigger crate. By the way, if you have never experienced Moscow's traffic, I highly recommend you add that to your bucket list. It is much more exhilarating than skydiving. Anyway, we found even a bigger crate for Mila, which still looks huge for her even though she is now at least three times the size.
> I was curious if they were 4 months old because we were told that it was a US custom's requirement. However, when we landed in Denver they did not look at the puppy, they did not ask for any paperwork, but they were nice enough to deliver the crate with the dog inside to where I was parked.
> Love the ears, but the way, ours were floppy till about 5 months or so.


Thanks! Galina(breeder) is outstanding! She was VERY patience with me/us. Extremely patience! I REALLY wanted her to personally deliver these pups in person,just as the last breeder that brought my male. It was a nice experience to sit and get to know your pups breeder. 

Sorry to hear about your experience. Galina put me in touch with her " Transporter" who made my life a breeze. 
KLM was our air freight. Outstanding in every way. I was away on business when these pups arrived in Houston. My employee and my son went to pick up the pups. Ears were up 3 days before boarding. Up since.

My pups sire is : Taghir(sp?) 

My pups dam is : Secrete(sp?) Sorry..On a good day I'm decent with at least 5 languages...unfortunately not Russian.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

RLwhaler, 
I am happy to hear you had a great experience. Beautiful parents. I'll have to look them up to see if any of our bloodlines intersect. I found a breeder close to Moscow (http://veolar.ru/). They offer very similar service where they take care of absolutely everything when it comes to transporting a puppy. However, I was looking for a couple of very specific bloodlines so I had to go a different route. Our breeder was also extremely helpful but it was his first experience with international passports, tattoos, international vaccination records, and transporting a puppy. Fortunately they also agreed to transport the puppy from Belgorod to Moscow where my relative got her on the plane, etc... 
May I ask, what made you look at EES (ВЕО)? The breed seems to be largely unknown unless you are from ex-USSR. I've learned even many ex-eastern block countries are not very familiar with it. I've made a few friends (breeders) in Russia during my search process and it seems that they are now selling a significant number of dogs to Germany and Czech Republic. I thought it was pretty amusing that US imports a large number of GSDs from CZ and West Germany and they in turn import EES. 
Through the EES registry (http://www.veorkf.ru/) I can see that there are several other EES dogs in the US. However, so far you are my first EES-friend. Do you know of any others?

Our parents:


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

hunter1911 said:


> RLwhaler,
> I am happy to hear you had a great experience. Beautiful parents. I'll have to look them up to see if any of our bloodlines intersect. I found a breeder close to Moscow (Ïèòîìíèê Âîñòî÷íî-åâðîïåéñêèõ îâ÷àðîê "Âåîëàð"). They offer very similar service where they take care of absolutely everything when it comes to transporting a puppy. However, I was looking for a couple of very specific bloodlines so I had to go a different route. Our breeder was also extremely helpful but it was his first experience with international passports, tattoos, international vaccination records, and transporting a puppy. Fortunately they also agreed to transport the puppy from Belgorod to Moscow where my relative got her on the plane, etc...
> May I ask, what made you look at EES (ВЕО)? The breed seems to be largely unknown unless you are from ex-USSR. I've learned even many ex-eastern block countries are not very familiar with it. I've made a few friends (breeders) in Russia during my search process and it seems that they are now selling a significant number of dogs to Germany and Czech Republic. I thought it was pretty amusing that US imports a large number of GSDs from CZ and West Germany and they in turn import EES.
> Through the EES registry (Íàöèîíàëüíûé êëóá ïîðîäû Âîñòî÷íîåâðîïåéñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà) I can see that there are several other EES dogs in the US. However, so far you are my first EES-friend. Do you know of any others?
> ...


Hunter1911, 

Lord have mercy....beautiful,thick parents you got there! 

" May I ask, what made you look at EES (ВЕО)?" Absolutely! Well, I'm from a family of deep military back ground. My 85 years old father had 2 of the most CIVIL GDS when I was growing up.
fast forward 35-40 years later..kids are in the equations.Kids won as always. Bought them my first CZ. Then the love and addiction started. . I'm humble to have found some old school "Dog-friends" 3-4 of them to be exact. One happens to be an old Texas boy like myself.Let's called him (R) R is mostly credited to all my dogs search. His network of dogs people is out of this world!
R is well known for his bloodlines of the most CIVIL and clear headed AB(American Bulldogs) on this side of the Mississippi. Actually, his AB is around the world! BUT...What I really appreciate about R is that, he's true to heart. He still preferred the "herders" (GSD) for their intelligence.Folks from far as Romania have sent him dogs just to "test" . Over the years...R knows exactly what my taste for in a GSD. Likewise his taste is darn near the same. Just to give you an example of what "R" AB is capable of(200-300 lbs wild boar is easily taken down) . You get the picture.With that being said...He still comes back to the GSD . Give him H3ll every chance I get. "R" have introduced me to some really serious "Dog people" One fella in Holland that is very active in the KNVP. He owns an EES that IS joining the ranks of KNVP. Another fella from Malaysia that owns and operate a full blown security firm that uses canines. He actually owns 2 EES.Most of these guys are "seasoned" GSD owners. I'm just a newbie. "R" is mostly putting me together with the Russian folks. "R" has a VERY strict criteria when it comes to dogs. He does all the screening. I can honestly tell you, he doesn't hold any punches when asking a question. "R" has some contacts in Russia. One is a US Marines in Ukraine, the other young fella has a major man crush on "R" AB bloodlines. They have a mutual agreement to locate the VERY BEST EES for us(Got to get the locals involved) . In short, if its good enough for all these old school GSD guys? its good enough for me. These guys a HARD lines working individuals when it comes to dogs.

" The breed seems to be largely unknown unless you are from ex-USSR" <<< This! the unknown got the best of me too!!! Now, you and I both knows that there were a few other breeds of dogs that were "mixed" in with this program when they first started. I too, have met some really nice friends from Russia through out the years in search for my pups. 

" I can see that there are several other EES dogs in the US. However, so far you are my first EES-friend. Do you know of any others?" Thank you! YOU are my second EES friend( sorry ) I met a lady in Seattle that owns two BIG,beautiful, bad to the bone EES's!! She's from Russia, moved to the US when she was in high school. 
" R" is currently on the prowl for his pair of EES. Below are some video's of one of the breeder that "R" is in contact with. Majestic dogs I tell ya!!


----------



## goofygsd (Feb 2, 2017)

Congrats. Always curious to hear about imports. I have been reading carefully and contacted the government since I'm getting my pup from Canada. Was advised they have to have a rabies vaccine that can be administered no earlier than 4 months, unless I submit AND get approved for an exception that will allow the pup on US territory, but required to be restricted to a single address until rabies vaccination is administered. Never thought it would be this much of a hassle. Good luck with your pups!


Rachael & Solo from KS


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

goofygsd said:


> Congrats. Always curious to hear about imports. I have been reading carefully and contacted the government since I'm getting my pup from Canada. Was advised they have to have a rabies vaccine that can be administered no earlier than 4 months, unless I submit AND get approved for an exception that will allow the pup on US territory, but required to be restricted to a single address until rabies vaccination is administered. Never thought it would be this much of a hassle. Good luck with your pups!
> 
> 
> Rachael & Solo from KS



Thanks, Rachel & Solo. 

I feel your pain. I really do. That's on the Canadian border. The paper work on the other side of the pond(Russia/Ukraine) is just absolutely a night mare!! not to mentioned it's in Russian! 

Oh.....the vaccines schedule over there is a bit different from us in the US too!


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

RLwhaler,
Fascinating story. I inserted the link to veolar kennel in my previous post as well (the place where you friend is looking for dogs) but may be it did not show up. Is he also planning on getting two puppies? You, guys, could start your own kennel pretty soon. 
Word of caution: even though VeoLar kennel will help you with all of the paperwork and transportation, their dogs are not part of the RKF as far as I know. Please study the difference between RKF and SKOR. I can provide more information if necessary or translate.

Good luck


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

hunter1911 said:


> RLwhaler,
> Fascinating story. I inserted the link to veolar kennel in my previous post as well (the place where you friend is looking for dogs) but may be it did not show up. Is he also planning on getting two puppies? You, guys, could start your own kennel pretty soon.
> Word of caution: even though VeoLar kennel will help you with all of the paperwork and transportation, their dogs are not part of the RKF as far as I know. Please study the difference between RKF and SKOR. I can provide more information if necessary or translate.
> 
> Good luck



Thank you, Hunter1911! I will study up on the RKF verses SKOR. I appreciate YOUR offer and friendship!


----------

